# Seagull M186S Flat Dial



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi again,

Yesterday I introduced my Seagull Diver 819.310, and mentioned the post-office. Inside, beside the vintage watches, was another Seagull, model m186s, but with a flat dial. I already have a review of the guilouched dial variant here: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=72979, so lets supplement it.










I don't get why with the same model number were announced two such different wristwatches. True, both are elegant, but this is strictly officially parsimonious.










To a such combination of thin arrows and markers would fit a flat and thin frame and flat crown. But the case and crown are the same, which is a little strange at first sight.










It is clear that if kept a model, the movement will be the same, and to avoid confusing the backs, Seagull have labeled the rear window 










For the first time (maybe because it's my first 'second hand' bought modern chinese watch) it came without a strap, but the problem was solved immediately










And here is a wrist-shot:










Of course, don't look at the time, as usual for the review it's set to 10:10.

Thank you for Your attention. And if You are already bored or annoyed of these Chinese topics, just let me know.

Kind regards, Miro.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Not bored Miro, though we may start calling you Mr Seagull 

I for one am interested in your posts and it's good to see some Chinese.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Miro,

I prefer this model, more understated IMHO, I have considered buying a Seagul in the past, but did not know, that much about them. Your post are helping solve that.

There used to be several fans of Chinese watches that posted here.

Probably Chascomm & Albertatime being the more knowledgeable, not excluding yourself.

I read all your posts & enjoy them, please continue. You have a fine collection.

Martin


----------

